# anyone used rubio monocoat?



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

dh and i are trying to figure out the cost of installing hardwood floors in our living room. i've come across rubio monocoat and it sounds pretty good, however i can't find any reviews of it online. anybody use it? like/dislike?


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

we have ordered this for several customers of ours and the feedback has been very positive......


----------



## Momof3plus (May 22, 2010)

I applied it to my floors in my home 18 months ago. We are green builders and I wanted to be able to personally recommend it to my clients. Well, I am a believer! It smells like vegetable oil and wears like iron! I have 3 children and a 90 pound dog and there are no discernable scratches. I did use their 'Satin Cleaner' full strength to give a little less matte finish to the floors.

I am allergic to poly and stain, and this was a God send for me. My floor guys were so impressed they are recommending it to their other builders. It is used in commercial applications here in Atlanta - Ted's Montana Grill Restaurant - and it looks and wears great. I've also seen it in the Paris airport restaurant.

The best part for me is that because it only adheres to raw wood, you can touch it up! I moved a large piece of furniture and it left a scratch. I used a little Monocoat to rub into the scratch, waited 10 minutes and wiped it off. It leaves no ring, no 'patch' site, nothing! ANNNDDD, it washes off your hands with water and soap. It is no VOC so I don't worry about my children and myself, all with environmental allergies, and one who is autistic.

Honestly, I've been in construction for 15 years and I've never seen anything that wears this well and lives up to their promises. I would highly recommend this to any mom - frankly, any homeowner. It's great stuff!


----------



## oregongretchen (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi, I live in (hot dry) southern Oregon. Have old douglas-fir floors that have never been finished (currently under old carpets).

I would like to use Monocoat, do you still like it? Would you say it looks more like a penetrating oil, and can you really touch it up? And do you feel a need to "wax" it like in the old days?

How do you feel about the higher VOC content of the "refreser" product?

my areas are 3 small bedrooms with little traffic (adjoining areas that were finished with probably a poly urethane way before we bought the house (decades?)

thanks for your help

gretchen

541 482-0492


----------

